# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  iPhone hoặc airPhone?

## Lenguyen1508

tôi muốn mua một chiếc iphone, một người bạn của tôi khuyên tôi mua *airphone*, nó tương tự như iphone nhưng giá thấp hơn rất nhiều. mà một trong những tôi nên mua, iphone hoặc airphone?

----------


## xuanquy.dkt

nếu mà như tôi thì tôi sẽ chọn iphone. không phải tôi chọn nó vì theo thị hiếu đa số mà vì tôi thích và kết chức năng và sự mạnh mẽ ẩn chứa bên trong phần cứng của nó. còn airphone ư ? một mẫu được làm nhái lại của iphone ( tuy giá rẻ có hơn 2 triệu ). tôi sẽ không đặt niềm tin vào sản phẩm như vậy. theo tôi bạn nên chọn ipohone.

----------


## greenstars_dj

nếu bạn là dân chơi dt thì bạn nên chọn iphone. vì những lý do sau:
1. hãng apple dành rất nhiều quan tâm đến sản phẩm này nên có rất nhiều phần mềm ứng dụng dành cho nó.
2. rất dễ sử dụng, có cả tiếng việt
3. nếu rành 1 chút bạn có thể tự chạy lại chương trình khi bị lỗi hoăc bạn cũng có thể tụ update dt của mình.

----------

